# RegCure



## hbartuss (17 Dezember 2008)

Kennt jemand das Programm "RegCure"? Kann das ein Trojaner oder Virus sein?


----------



## Heiko (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: RegCure*

Falls es lizenzrechtlich zulässig ist kannst Du es ja mal zum Testen herschicken.


----------



## Wembley (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: RegCure*

Es existiert ein Programm namens RegCure, das die Registry reinigen soll. Mit Viren und Trojaner hat das *offizielle* Programm wohl nichts zu tun. Wie effektiv das Programm wirklich ist (Registry putzen), da scheiden sich die Geister.

Allerdings kann man nie sicher sein, ob einem überhaupt die echte Version angeboten wird und nicht irgendwas Böses, dem man halt den Namen RegCure gegeben hat, um das Misstrauen zu senken. Auch kann man nie ausschließen, dass gewisse "Affiliates" (Werber) mit Guerilla-Methoden versuchen, das Produkt (egal ob echt oder nicht) extrem penetrant an den Mann zu bringen.


----------



## hbartuss (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: RegCure*



Heiko schrieb:


> Falls es lizenzrechtlich zulässig ist kannst Du es ja mal zum Testen herschicken.



Das Programm kann man als Freeware herunterladen aus >http://www.regcure.com/lp/revenuewire/12/< und dann den Button Freescan. Dann müsste man die erscheinende Datei >RegCure_Setup.exe< installieren. Bei mir hat das Programm ca. 1300 Fehler in der Registry gefunden, aber dann zum Reparieren hätte ich ein Zusatzprogramm kaufen sollen. In einem PC- Fachgeschäft meinte man, ich hätte mir wohl einen Virus/Trojaner eingeladen....... Das Programm ließ sich ohne Probleme wieder deinstallieren, aber ob noch Spyware irgendwo im System sitzt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Wembley (17 Dezember 2008)

*AW: RegCure*

Als Freeware bieten die es selbst nicht an, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Was man "free" runterladen kann, ist die Test- bzw. Demoversion. Auf der Webseite steht dann auch "FREE SCAN". Das Programm sucht die Fehler (gratis), aber möchte man diese entfernen, muss man bezahlen. Dies ist kein so unübliches Vorgehen.

Über die Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Programme kann man aber streiten. Es kommt schon mal vor, dass diese das System so gut "reinigen", dass im Extremfall gar nix mehr geht.


----------



## R0mulus (11 November 2013)

Wembley schrieb:


> *AW: RegCure*
> 
> Als Freeware bieten die es selbst nicht an, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Was man "free" runterladen kann, ist die Test- bzw. Demoversion. Auf der Webseite steht dann auch "FREE SCAN". Das Programm sucht die Fehler (gratis), aber möchte man diese entfernen, muss man bezahlen. Dies ist kein so unübliches Vorgehen.
> 
> Über die Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Programme kann man aber streiten. Es kommt schon mal vor, dass diese das System so gut "reinigen", dass im Extremfall gar nix mehr geht.


===========================================================================

Nur als Info fuer alle dies es interessiert, das Programm gibt es immer noch... wird immer noch brutal vermarkt, soweit sogar, das sie einem unbedingt ein Direkt-Computer-Check durch einen ihrer Spezialisten aufdringen wollen (Preise dafuer in den USA und Kanada so um die 150 bis 180 $), wenn man dies nicht in Betracht zieht,, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die sogenannte Fehlermenge im eigenen System immer hoeher angezeigt wird... Nach einer Woche Systemreinigung ist der PC dann abgestuerzt, so das man ihn vollkommen neu aufbauen musste, was ich auch jedem empfehlen kann... danach aber gleicht den Virenscanner laufen lassen, denn ich hatte auf einmal sofort wieder ein Spam oder sonstigen Virus im System, so das ich gleich noch einmal meine gesammte Festplatte neu formatierte...

Was einem auch ein wenig wundert, das ist, dass das Programm nur eine Lebensdauer von 4 Monaten hat und man gezwungen ist, einen automatischen Bankauftrag zu akzeptieren, der dann fuer die darauf folgenden Monate direkt die Kosten fuer ein Update ueberweisst.... Auch bekommt man kein Lizenznummer, obwohl man fuer das Programm gezahlt hat, das geben die dann selber ein....

Kann nur allen raten, von diesem Programm die Finger zu lassen, auch wenn es in Deutschen Computerzeitschriften als sehr ''positiv'' beschrieben und bewertet wird...


----------

